# anybody



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

watching sons of anarchy ... my most favorite tv show


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I love that show but i missed it tonight. Hope it comes on again later in the week.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet. I'm watching Teletubbies my favorite show.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

You worry me Masher...Everybody knows that the best show on TV is Yo Gabba Gabba!!!


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I prefer Handy Mandy!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

PhreeBSD and I watched the one w/ the duck that cant fly, turtle that wears shoes, and something about a hampster...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

WonderPets!!!^^^


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Wow this thread explains alot. Walker I recorded SOA last night so hopefully I can watch it soon.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha yeah that was the wonder pets. 
right now it's Go Diego Go.
Dora was on a minute ago. later on it's backyardigans, wonder pets, spongebob and whatever else.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

NOLABear said:


> I prefer Handy Mandy!


I think you mean Handy Manny. Handy Mandy comes on skinamax at 2:00 am. Oh...wait a minute I'm sorry to have corrected you, your post was at 2:00am.:haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ahahaha it was at 2am!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

HAHA Soft core porn and mudinmyblood what a night.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

What good is the internet if you don't look at freaky crap the wife will never let you do.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmmm.... this went from kid showes to porn. Just doesn't seem right lol


----------

